# The dreaded Error Code -36 on OSX 10.4.11 when connecting to Win XP Computer



## visions (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a small home network - 2 macs and 3 pcs. The two macs and two of the PCs can all connect to each other, but I cannot connect to shared directories on ONE of the PCs from EITHER of the macs. All the PCs can connect to all of each others shared directories and connect to the Macs also.

When I try to connect to the uncommunicative PC from either Mac, using 'go/connect to server' and entering smb://192.168.x.xxx (the IP address of the PC), I always get 'Error Code -36'. I have tried the following:

smb://ipaddress
smb://ipaddress/sharename
smb://machinename/
smb://machinename/sharename

None of these work, even though I can connect to all the other computers on the network using smb://ipaddress, or smb://machinename/. I can also print to a networked printserver. The message I get is always the same "The finder cannot complete the operation because some data in smb://192.168.x.xxx count not be read or written (error code -36)."

Having trawled the net and seen this issue resolved many times on this forum, I therefore tried all the following to fix it:

- I pinged the IP address of the windows Computer I am connecting to and it responds.
- I double checked the PCs networking set-up to make sure it was really properly configured for the same workgroup.
- I double checked the sharing on the PC - all set up correctly - other PCs can get to the shared directories.
- I turned Windows Firewall off completely on the offending PC and then disabled AVG Virus protection too.
- I added the Workgroup name that my windows PCs use, using 'Directory Access' in the SMB/configure tab on my Mac.
- I already had windows sharing enabled on my Macs and I can connect to one of the PCs.
- I edited nsmb.conf exactly as directed by Apple in http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301580, which is meant as a fix for Error Code -36.
- I checked the IP addresses of my macs and PCs (from the router control panel) and they are all in the same 192.168.x.xxx range.
- I tried switching from dynamic IP allocation to fixed IP addressing.

It still stubbornly refuses to be seen. I must be missing some obvious wee thing.

Both Macs are running OSX 10.4.11, all three windows machines are running Windows XP, though the uncommunicative one is slightly older and is running XP home edition, which might be a clue, or a red herring. I have a broadband ADSL router (BT TwoWire) connected to a netgear switch. All the computers are connected directly to the switch.

Any thoughts anyone? Thanks.....


----------



## drrocket (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a 3 Mac network, one MacPro (OS 10.5.6) and two G4 machines interconnected via airport. When I upgraded to 10.4.11 on the G4s, I could no longer complete the airport connections. I uninstalled 10.4.11 on the two G4s, reinstalled 10.4.10, and nothing else. The connection works with 10.4.10. 
It looks like 10.4.11 has a networking bug.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2009)

Are there any hyphens in the sharename? Finder does not deal with hyphens - and that's only a Finder thing that they haven't fixed since 10.1 or 10.0.

Does the connection work from Terminal? 

_smbclient //dns-name-or-ip/sharename -W workgroup -U username_

If or if not Terminal works, get more of those logs from Console. They show more of what happens.

I have that same problem on all the Macs at work for one share I need to connect to. It only works from Terminal (or from a VM with Linux or other OS) but that's not an acceptable path for the end users in this case.

I don't really expect them to fix this _Finder_ thing for Snow Leopard either (if it ends up being for the same details I've got). If Terminal works, the underlying OS works fine, and it's just a Finder thing. But please test if yours would have the same details I do...


----------

